# Doctor Jokes by Henny Youngman



## SeaBreeze (Sep 1, 2014)

Doctor jokes by the famous Henny Youngman...

- A doctor gave a man six months to live. The man couldn't pay his bill, so he gave him another six months. 

 - My doctor grabbed me by the wallet and said, "Cough!" 

 - The Doctor called Mrs. Cohen saying, "Mrs. Cohen, your check came back." Mrs. Cohen answered, "So did my arthritis!" 

 - The Doctor says, "You'll live to be 60!" "I AM 60!" "See, what did I tell you?" 

 - The patient says, "Doctor, it hurts when I do this." "Then don't do that!" 

- A doctor has a stethoscope up to a man's chest. The man asks, "Doc, how do I stand?" The doctor says, "That's what puzzles me!" 

 - "Doctor, my leg hurts. What can I do?" The doctor says, "Limp!" 

 - A man goes to a psychiatrist. "Nobody listens to me!" The doctor says, "Next!" 

 - A man goes to a psychiatrist. The doctor says, "You're crazy" The man says, "I want a second opinion!" "Okay, you're ugly too!" 

 - "Doctor, I have a ringing in my ears." "Don't answer!" 

 - Nurse: "Doctor, the man you just gave a clean bill of health to dropped dead right as he was leaving the office". Doctor: "Turn him around, make it look like he was walking in."


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 6, 2014)

A man walks into a psychiatrist's office.... 

Dr: "What do you do for a living"?

Man: "I'm an auto mechanic".

Dr: "Get under the couch"!



(Henny's one liner)


----------

